# Anyone using Neenah 3G Jet Opaque with sublimation inks?



## ramonchin83 (Apr 23, 2015)

I´ve heard that it is possible using this paper with sublimation inks for using on cotton t-shirts. I find it nice because it should last longer that Inkjet or Laser printing.

What do you think?


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

I have tried it with many different papers. As a not sublimation ink works best on sublimation paper. Also even better with sublimation shirts. Yes we try many thing trying to save or use what we have. But in the long run for a more professional end product. To keep all your customers happy. Use sublimation with sublimation. When washing you will see a larger fade effect as well .


----------

